# Nesting Instinct?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

So I know females show a nesting instinct when pregnant and about to whelp. However, my BLF Maggie seems to be doing it in/after her heat cycle. Anyone else ever have a female that did this? She climbs in clothes baskets, lays on the laundry pile, etc. She's only done this during and just after her heat cycle.

Thanks...

Mike


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mike, 
My CLF did this all the time..She would "nest" anywhere and everywhere. One time after a cycle, we were camping on a hot July weekend and she was particularly "nesty". She dug a hole under our camper and spent most of the weekend in it.

She would nest so much, It often had us concerned.

A few years back, she had a serious uterine infection and we nearly lost her. As a result she had to be fixed and since then the nesting has really dropped off although she will occasionaly scratch at her bed or curl up on a pile of laundry.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I used to have a female wirehair that would occasionally go into a closet and pull all the clothes off the hangers and make a "nest" on the floor with the pile of clothes.

Not fun to pick up but funny at the time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My 4.5 y/o female weim "nests" all the time. She was fixed as a pup, however she will make nests out of clothes, blankets, and even will line up 3 pillows in a triangular format and lay in the middle.. :roll:

I actually think it is pretty cute to watch.


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

My one year old CLF started her first heat cycle yesterday and she is already diving me nuts. She started dragging clothes from the bedroom into the living room and piling them making a nest.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Symptomatic of a false pregnancy. My *****es have done it from time to time also.


----------

